# هام جدا عن : ليفسكول pvp



## khaled385 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا دخت على ليفسكول مش عارف اجيبه ولا عارف سعره 
ارجو الرد يا عباقرة المنتدى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم اذا كنت من مصر فسأل عنه عند محلات نيرول بشارع الجيش بمنطقة الظاهر بجوار التوحيد والنور بالقاهرة او عند شركة مرجان للكيماويات بشارع صلاح سالم امام دار المركبات المنطقة الصناعية العباسية وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## khaled385 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم اذا كنت من مصر فسأل عنه عند محلات نيرول بشارع الجيش بمنطقة الظاهر بجوار التوحيد والنور بالقاهرة او عند شركة مرجان للكيماويات بشارع صلاح سالم امام دار المركبات المنطقة الصناعية العباسية وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر يا برنس المنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى:20:


----------

